# Not found a topic on this yet, offset jaw on a goat?



## heatherlynnky (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know if this just shows how onery my goat is. She holds her jaw offset. ( like the bottom slides further left than the top) I don't see it all the time but I am seeing it more and more.  She has no problems bottle feeding, browsing, or eating grain. Very healthy. No abnormal bulges, lumps or bumps. It almost looks like its that way when she is talking to me too. Sorta odd. If my husband can get my stupid camera ever working with my computer again I will try to post a pic. Not that a pic will show much but it might help. Is this something I should be watching or treating?


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 21, 2012)

Girl, that's a new one on me.  It could be just a little quirk she has.

Maybe someone else will post that has had an experience with that kind of situation.

If she's not having problems eating or drinking I wouldn't worry about it too much.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 21, 2012)

The only thing I can think of is Wry Face. But it looks funny all the time. If you do a search on wry face you should come up with at least some alpaca pictures of what it looks like.


----------



## babsbag (Jul 22, 2012)

My goat does that too. My friend with a lot of goat experience just aksed me the other day if she had wry face. I told her that she only looks that way sometimes.  I had never heard of wry face. I have had her for 4 years and it doens't seem to bother her at all.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 22, 2012)

Now that's all a goat person needs.

A goat with a "smart mouth."


LOL LOL LOL LOL>>>>>.

Last night DH accidently left Whizzer outside the barn during lock down.

OMG. You'd have thought a coyote had him by the short hairs.  I ran out to the barn and he was locked out.  Funny thing is, the inside goats were yelling too.

Sorry, I thought it was funny!!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## autumnprairie (Jul 22, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Now that's all a goat person needs.
> 
> A goat with a "smart mouth."
> 
> ...


I have 4 goats that give the WRY face :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 22, 2012)

http://home.nas.com/jnkllamas/conformation.htm

If you scroll down this page, you can see what true wry face looks like. This is alpacas and llamas but goats would look pretty much the same. If your goat has times when it is normal looking, then more than likely she just likes to move her jaw around. Wry face permanently looks twisted.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my, its nothing as bad as those pictures and it really isn't all the time.   Man I am never letting the kids name a goat again. My son named her Hot Wheel Holly and she has been heck on wheels every since. Great, so it really is just that she has an attitude problem. I would have preferred a vitamin deficiency or something simple to cure. lol


----------



## heatherlynnky (Aug 18, 2012)

Well, I am thinking maybe we do have wry face. If it is, its mild. It has not gotten any worse in a while now. Her jaw is just a little tiny bit offset. it really does look as if she just has a bit of attitude and is about to do something naughty like escape or eat your shoes. I don't know what to do for her. She has been relegated to permanent pet status. She had an injured eye when I got her from her mom attacking so this could just be another injury I did not know about and it got worse. I don't know the cause so she is off the market for the boy goats. Thankfully she was a bottle baby so she is pretty gentle and is leash trained already.  Very upsetting.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe she had nerve damage from that injury as a baby.  

Hope she makes a great pet for you.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm sure she will. I just feel sad for her I guess. She is eating well but I will always worry this is causing her problems.  She is such a sweetheart and she has had such a rough time.  I swear those first 2 doelings about killed me. The one that never got the colostrum and then this gal with the eyes. Thankfully she is about the sweetest little thing. Onery I admit but she is still sweet. She is wicked playful and thats all she really wants to do is play. I wonder is there a safe way to fix them  so they cannot reproduce? I don't have a male now but just the off chance she could ever reproduce if I had male later, I just don't think its a good idea.   I wanted this one for milk. Almost wondering if I should try to  get another or if my 2 nigerian girls would produce enough eventually for what we would need.  Is the off set jaw thing, is that rare if its genetic? If it isn't genetic could maybe a doctor who actually knows goats fix it? Man I feel horrible this happened to her. She is already partially blind in one eye.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 19, 2012)

Depending on how much money you want to spend, you could have an xray done. That would determine if it is an injury or mild case of wry face. In goats, wry face is rare - in alpacas, it is seen often. It probably really wouldn't be a bad idea to have an xray done and then you could know for sure. If it is an injury, there would be no reason that you can' t breed her. If it is wry face, I would not breed her.


----------



## heatherlynnky (Aug 20, 2012)

She is a big healthy active sweet girl. Its a shame she has had so much trouble( some of it preventable if the previous owners had paid attention).  She lost her eye sight from a injury to the eye and then got pink eye on top of that. The previous owner apparently had no clue there was anything wrong. I had to treat her big time for lice. uggg Now this. My poor Holly. My vet does not really want me bringing them in so I will probably have to drive her 2 hours away to get her checked by another farm vet. I have one last local farm vet to check with but he isn't returning calls. Granted he is sorta known for being hard to get in touch with. He does almost everything out of his truck on farms, he is never in the office.


----------

